# safety/risks related to Ostarine and TB-500?



## DaBeast25 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm considering running a course of both of these, but haven't found much other than anecdotal positive reports on both.  Thought I saw something about Ostarine possibly changing DNA or something, but again I'm having a tough time fishing through what's legit...

Do anyone know or have research as to the potential risks associated with these?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Feb 4, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## gymrat827$ (Feb 4, 2014)

both are fine man.

I know what study you read about DNA changing....thats s4.  not osta.  

i really think a TB500/osta stack will do very well for healing, injury, etc.  


there isnt going to be too much info out there on either of them.  Both are not FDA approved, although osta is phase III trials now.  


look for logs on them.


----------

